# Electric Hook Up



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All and a Happy New Year.

I am after a spot of info. I have just hooked up my MH to my mains and set PSU to charge then trickle charge both vehicle and lesiure batteries. 
My query is this, when we are on EHU on a campsite, does that charge both batteries or is it driving the MH that charges them.
As I had to set PSU specially to charge both batteries.

Thanks

Dave & Jan


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Charging*

Our Van automatically recharges both Leisure and Van battery.

Nothing to set just gets on with it. 
I can press a button to view the state of charge in each battery.

Steve


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Not sure if this is a wind-up.

What difference would it make where your mains supply comes from as to which battery(ies) are getting charged? :roll:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Perhaps you should read it again TR5 - I get it that they are asking do both batteries charge from mains or just the leisure one and the engine one works from the alternator only?

Greenie


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

As far as I know when you connect your van up to the mains only the leisure battery is charged. when the engine is running both batteries are charged. If you want the van battery charged on electrical hook-up you need to have fitted a battery Master such as the one sold by Vanbitz or there is a DIY job you can do which is posted somewhere on the forum. 

That is unless you have bought a second hand van that has already had this upgrade done.

Wobby


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

It isnt a wind up. The manufaturer of my MH emailed me stating I have to set my PSU to charge in order to charge the batteries. I just want to know that if you are on a campsite hook up and that DOES cgarges the batteries why AM i BEING TOLD TO SET MY psu ??

cheers


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I too read it questioning whether the "my mains" battery charging is different to "campsite EHU" charging.

I am sure that is not what the original poster meant to ask.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Think it depends on which van you have - ours does but its a Herman the German our Hymer did as well (charged both leisure and engine battery am on about!).

Some models just do leisure so you would have to check your handbook or perhaps someone else has the same van as you and will be in the know.

Greenie


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Generally only the leisure battery is charged when on a mains hookup, though many modern motorhomes have the facility to swap charging from the leisure battery to the engine battery. I haven't come across any that automatically do both ( not unless they had a Clive Mott type mod done to them).

Once the engine is running then both batteries will be charged simultaneously by virtue of a split charge relay.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

The Elektroblok EBL99 as used in Hymers charges the engine battery at a trickle rate when on EHU.

The leisure battery is given the full whack.


----------



## stepps110 (Jan 20, 2008)

My Hymer charged both from the mains with no input from me. I do not know about the new Chausson, I just assumed they all charged both.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Charging*



pneumatician said:


> Our Van automatically recharges both Leisure and Van battery.
> 
> Nothing to set just gets on with it.
> I can press a button to view the state of charge in each battery.
> ...


Same as the system fitted to my Chausson. In addition the solar panel also charges both batteries.
The link below is to a very similar sytem to mine and page 16 explains the charging.

http://www.marcleleisure.co.uk/store/pdf/PC100_PC200_DS300_ENcircuits.pdf


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

My reply was not intended to be derisory, and I do not need to read the post again, and no offence was intended, Dave.

However, if it is required to set your PSU to charge whichever battery or batteries via the mains supply, I fail to see how this would be different, where ever the mains supply came from - hence the suggestion it may be a wind-up.

As has been stated, maybe Dave did not explain his question clearly enough.

There are a multitude of different makes of control units in motorhomes, and if Dave will give us more details of the unit fitted in his van, then someone with the same setup could reply with a more positive answer. 

Dave, IF you have the same unit as in my 2005/6 Autocruise, then the control panel has a touchpad switch which transfers the charge from the PSU to whichever battery/ies, habitation or vehicle, the user desires. However, your unit may be different.......


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

stepps110 said:


> My Hymer charged both from the mains with no input from me. I do not know about the new Chausson, I just assumed they all charged both.


I think Chausson use CBE electronics etc as do Hobby, and many others including my Euramobil. Again i do not have to provide any input etc when on EHU and both batteries are charged.

Dave


----------



## InfaRed (Nov 9, 2010)

On my Cipro 85 only the leisure battery gets a charge on EHU. There doesn't appear to be a means of switching the charger to the main battery.
I have install a Ctek Intelligent charger which I can use if the van is not started for a few days to top up.


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Here is a link to a previous similar topic. Clive Motts DIY system is mentioned also.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-72820-days0-orderasc-20.html


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

TR5 said:


> My reply was not intended to be derisory, and I do not need to read the post again, and no offence was intended, Dave.
> 
> However, if it is required to set your PSU to charge whichever battery or batteries via the mains supply, I fail to see how this would be different, where ever the mains supply came from - hence the suggestion it may be a wind-up.
> 
> ...


Dear TR5

No offence was taken at all. We are new to all this having only bought our Autocruise Startrail in June and are cutting our teeth with it all.

My MH has the *EC400 Power Control System*. I emailed Autocruise to ask how to charge the batteries whilst parked up during winter, as when I turned her over she was flat, they stated that the EC400 Power Control System has advanced settings and can either charge just the vehicle battery to full then tickle charge it or on SMART CHARGE this will charge both batteries. I selected the latter yesterday afternoon and have just checked it. The leisure battery was fully charged but the vehicle battery was under 10 volts, to the point that not even the electronic key fob would unlock the vehicle. I have now switched it to normal charge and the display board reads vehicle battery at 14 volts and the fob now works. I hope now the PSU in charging the vehicle battery at full charge and will leave this for a couple of days and try and turn her over.

Thanks to everyone who posted, this site is great for folks like me who are on the large learning curve.
Al the best to you all for 2011

Dave & Jan


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

The manual says :-

"On EC465 and EC460 PSU’s, the system incorporates a smart charge feature, which monitors both
leisure and vehicle batteries and automatically adjusts and directs the charger power (and solar power
if a solar panel is installed) to maintain the leisure and vehicle batteries at an optimal level."

Hope that make it clear.
C.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Dave

Thank you for your response, and informing of the PSU in your motorhome, and making your query clearer.

As Clive has said, only the EC465 and EC460 units have the smart charge option, and it maybe that yours does not, as there are several variants of the EC400 Sargent PSU and control unit.

There are downloadable manuals on the Sargent website http://www.sargentltd.co.uk which will give you much more information on the use of your PSU, than will be in the Autocruise handbook. Look under Product Assistance, EC400/EC450 power unit.

If your's has the Smart Charge option, then I would suggest there is a fault of some kind, or maybe a blown fuse in the charge lead to the vehicle battery, or even a faulty battery.

If your's does not have this option, then it would probably be wise to fit a Battery Master, a small unit which transfers charge from the leisure battery to the vehicle battery, if the voltage differential exceeds 1/2 a volt, thereby keeping the vehicle battery topped up, as long as there is a good charge in the leisure battery.

HTH

TR5


----------



## PSC (May 7, 2009)

our van (see details on the left) does all 3 batteries (engine and 2 x leisure) when on hook up. I can turn the charger off, but as there is an auto cut out to prevent over-charging I haven't turned it off yet.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi TR5

I have emailed autocruise to clarify what they told me and I have looked at Sargants manual. I think autocruise got it wrong.

Thanks for all your help

Dave & Jan


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

TR5 said:


> Not sure if this is a wind-up.
> 
> What difference would it make where your mains supply comes from as to which battery(ies) are getting charged? :roll:


What a snotty answer. It is this attitude that is the subject of debate in a currently running thread. The poster might have stated his question more aptly, but your reaction/post was petty.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Did you read the whole thread!

....and your not trying to throw logs onto the embers of a fire that is already out?

The question was clarified, answered, and satisfied.

You might like to remove your unfounded comments!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

So there!


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

TR5 said:


> Did you read the whole thread!
> 
> ....and your not trying to throw logs onto the embers of a fire that is already out?
> 
> ...


Not at all, at the time your (knee jerk) answer was made, it was obvious to me and others what the subject of the question was, you chose the "snotty" answer instead of a request for clarification. Another poster suggested, more politely than me that you re-read the question.
My comments stand because all too often new users, such as myself seeking information, receive less than helpful comments from experienced MHers like yourself. Be more charitable when faced with a badly phrased question, and yes I read the entire thread. Your later answers were helpful and should have been your first option. By the way the "Thank" I posted was clearly an error..... by an inexperienced user.

Edit: Do not understand your ref "embers of fire etc.," so cannot comment.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

Just for reference Autocruise have emailed me since and have confirmed my EC400 does have the SMART charge option ????

:? 

Dave & Jan


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Dave,

I have PM'd you!


----------

